
Show HN: 99messages, a lightweight olark/intercom alternative - EmielMols
https://99messages.com
======
EmielMols
Hey folks, this is a small (couple weeks) project spun out of another chat
product we're building.

The idea is that a lot of simpler "chat with us" use cases should not resort
to intercom's complexity, and most other simple products really get it wrong
by asking for name/email address first (rocket chat) or simply looking pretty
ugly (olark). As a bonus, 99messages uses browser push notifications that work
pretty decent in the non-iOS world.

Thanks for trying it out.

Let us know what you think, here or via chat at
[https://99ms.gs/99messages](https://99ms.gs/99messages).

Edit: wording

------
chatmasta
Nice landing page and the chat looks good. Is this meant to be a paid
business? I do not see a pricing page (I’m on mobile).

Kudos for attacking a problem many people would consider “solved” or a
“saturated market.” It’s never a bad idea to incrementally improve on existing
products.

~~~
EmielMols
Currently it really is a (free) experiment, not a viable business.

However, looking at the market for these products I could imagine a freemium
model where we might charge for some extra features (chat app on phone,
customization of chat widget).

I strongly believe customers should experience the magic (wha! someone just
started chatting with me and now has a nice, personal experience) first and
freely.

Distribution, as so often, is probably going to be the challenging part if we
really want to turn this into a business. We should maybe focus on some kind
of niche where such a product is currently not used or not used often. Ideas
welcome :)

~~~
DigitalNomadFC
As far as a niche. Any stats on how many websites don't have chat?

